# Current Project: AMD 64 x2 6400BE / 8800GTX x2 / Air-Water Cooling Status:Final Tweak



## PyroX1040 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Current Project Rig:*

*CPU:*
AMD Athlon X2 64 6400+ Black Edition - 3.2Ghz Stock - 3.6Ghz [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*GPU1:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*GPU2:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit  - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*Hard Drive(s):*
_Sata 1_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM
_Sata 2_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM

*Motherboard:*
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition

*Ram:*
_Ram Stick 1_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 2_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 3_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 4_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz

*Sound Card:*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Series

*Computer Case:*
NZXT Full Tower ATX Computer Case

*Cooling For CPU:*
ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler

*Case Cooling:*
4 Side Mounted 2,500RPM Fans 120mm [Intake] - Stock NZXT
2 Back Mounted 3,200RPM Fans 120mm [Out-Take] - After Market Scythe
1 Front Mounted 3,200RPM Fan 120mm [Intake] - After Market Scythe
1 Bottem Mounted 2,000RPM Fan 80mm [Intake - After Market Scythe
1 Top Mounted 2,000RPM Fan 80mm [Out-Take] - After Market Scythe
2 Internal Hard 2,000RPM Fan 80mm [Out-Take] - After Market Scythe
1 Internal Fan > VGA 2,500RPM Fan 92mm [Intake] - After Market Scythe
2 Internal Memory 1,500RPM Fan 60mm [Out-Take] - After Market OCZ

*Fan Controller:*
 ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel Multi Fan Controller

*Power Supply Unit:*
Silver Stone Strider ST1000 1000W Modular Power Supply

*Operation System:*
Windows XP 64-Bit 2003 Professional

*Over Clock Settings:*
Video Cards: 666/2000 GPU1 | 666/2000 GPU2
CPU 1: 3.6Ghz 1.55V
CPU 2: 3.6Ghz 1.55V

*Benchmarks:*
3D Mark 06' - 11500 - Stock Settings

*Current Status*
Disassembled and being cleaned and un-dusted and waiting on arrival on replacement 8800GTX
*GPU-Z Validation:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4hnm2/

*CPU-Z Validation:*
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=290486

***Updated Sunday, January 20th, 2008 10:00AM CST***


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 5, 2008)

**Updated**


----------



## jds21 (Jan 15, 2008)

I want that system!!!... other than the AMD CPU, give me Intel any day...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2008)

lucky you! Nice set up there.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a nice rig you have there.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 15, 2008)

How mcuh did all of that cost you??? That is by no means an inexpensive system... I wish I had the money to build a system like that


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 20, 2008)

This system is by far the best AMD system out there with the 2 8800GTX's pumping out amazing scores and everything else HOW EVER I recently had 1 of the 2 8800GTX short circuit due to... god noes why.... either way the new one should be here late this week I'm testing it right now with a Sapphire ATI Radeon X1650 running 600/1400 and might be getting a second one just to screw with it ^.^ I love this little card actually not as good as the 8800 but i just love it cause it cost 50 n is amazing ^.^

As far as the price goes it's been about $1850 with everything except if you add on shipping which is about another $250 for all the parts and another $40 for new wiring, tape, glue, thermal paste... soooo either way It's about $2000USD and I can't say anything bad about it it's amazing!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 20, 2008)

***Updated***


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 20, 2008)

um you cpu-z validation says 3.2ghz not 3.6ghz you may want to update that. just a thought


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

No offense to you Pyro, but I thought you would have went with dual GT's not GTX's. Meh, still a kickin rig anyway you put it. 

I mean c'mon raptors in raid really can't get much better unless you purchase some really kickass SSD's.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 20, 2008)

jds21 said:


> I want that system!!!... other than the AMD CPU, give me Intel any day...



Neva!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 20, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> um you cpu-z validation says 3.2ghz not 3.6ghz you may want to update that. just a thought



I know but currently It's apart and being cleaned aswell as waiting on the newest 8800GTX so I'll be fixing that later tonight, also I prefer the GTX not the GT I was thinking about 2 8800GTS G92


----------



## jds21 (Jan 20, 2008)

I personally would have gone for the GTS but that's for the reason of money... 

but when it comes to SLI (as much as I am no fan of ATI) I have to admit that Crossfire appears to be much better than SLI but Nvidia seems better in single card setup.... just my opinion


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 22, 2008)

Updated: Currently still waiting for newegg to send my 8800 back to me seeing as it went boom >.< the conductors on the back of the card well one of them overheated some how and caused the card to discharge static and literly melted one of the conductors no idea HOW that happened >.> but it did, go go warrenty!

Either way I will be doing some work and completely disassembling the PC today and I shall post pictures of my latest task which inculdes:

-Re-Painting the exterior to the case
-Painting the interior of the frame to the case
-Painting some of the wires straight black to allow them to be hidden / tucked away.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds like a plan


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 24, 2008)

jds21 said:


> I personally would have gone for the GTS but that's for the reason of money...
> 
> but when it comes to SLI (as much as I am no fan of ATI) I have to admit that Crossfire appears to be much better than SLI but Nvidia seems better in single card setup.... just my opinion



I'd agree with that statement except for the fact being that ATI cards can preform alot better if ATI decided to go for it and get smart on their single/crossfire GPU cards >.> other wise I"m an Nvidia Fan Boi


----------



## vexen (Feb 8, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> Neva!


oh i tough the same thing until..... today LOL.

Lost hope on AMD, i mean, i want to overclock, and 150MHz is not overclock (i'm talking about the Phenoms)

nice rig.

I'm not a Kingston/Asus Fan tho.


----------

